# Frederick M



## oddjobman (Dec 3, 2014)

Has anyone any information about this tanker from the Metcalf fleet.
Where was she built, and the years she was in the fleet.
Is she still operational.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Frederick M is now Pacsa 1, registered in Valparaiso.
Ex Names: Frederick M, Tyne Fisher
Managers / Owners: Gestión Integral Proyectos
Built: Scheepswerf Waterhuizen J. Pattje of Waterhuizen, Netherlands Hull Nº: 344
Build start: 31 August 1979 Keel laid: 5 November 1979 Date of launch: 25 April 1980 Date of delivery: 14 August 1980

Photo here;
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=466551

Regards, 
Pat
(Thumb)


----------



## oddjobman (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for all that info, she was not the usual type of vessel run by Metcalf, or later Coe-Metcalf.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

She certainly wasn't anything like that Peter M I sailed in back in 1963. That ship was one of my worst experiences in the MN.
Pat


----------



## Winmar (Feb 13, 2016)

Pat Kennedy said:


> She certainly wasn't anything like that Peter M I sailed in back in 1963. That ship was one of my worst experiences in the MN.
> Pat


Always thought that Metcalf's should have used A Stetson as a funnel marking! Lol!


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Winmar said:


> Always thought that Metcalf's should have used A Stetson as a funnel marking! Lol!


What the Peter M did have on the funnel was an inverted chip pan basket perched on top. They called it a spark guard. It came off in heavy weather off Douglas one afternoon and bounced off the lifeboat and hit one of the ABs on his shoulder, breaking it. We had to land him in Douglas. I wished that the damned thing had hit me instead so I could get off that piece of sh1t!
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## Cutsplice (May 23, 2008)

I think Metcalfs took over two BP tankers and one was renamed Frederick M and the other David M. That would have been in the late eighties or early nineties.


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

Pat Kennedy said:


> What the Peter M did have on the funnel was an inverted chip pan basket perched on top. They called it a spark guard. It came off in heavy weather off Douglas one afternoon and bounced off the lifeboat and hit one of the ABs on his shoulder, breaking it. We had to land him in Douglas. I wished that the damned thing had hit me instead so I could get off that piece of sh1t!
> Pat(Thumb)


Best to do 11 trips.One out and one back.
A mini tanker port was built at Faslane, just next to Metal Industries (now the Submarine base), in the early 1960's and I can remember the Peter M calling on several occasions. We never knew what the purpose of this berth was, it was used so seldome.


----------

